# Pepperdine MFA Cinematic Media Production



## violetsafire (Apr 29, 2016)

Does anybody know  anything about Pepperdine's Cinematic Media Production MFA? I'm already committed to another program but want to know what people have heard about this as I still have a couple of days left to decide and am curious.


----------

